# Old Boy - Quick Review



## OniZabuza (Sep 25, 2005)

*OMGWTF.*

That's the first thing you'll yell at the top of your lungs when the credits scroll after this new foreign film. Yes, the movie is that crazy, that well made, and that twisted!

The basic plot is that a man, seemingly unimportant random guy, is captured by an unknown organization. He's locked in a cell for 15 years, and one day, randomly, released. He's given a new suit, cash, a cell phone, and just 5 days to solve the mystery. He's been training himself to fight the entire time he was imprisoned and he's ready to rock and roll.

And despite the intensity of the action, its not the highlight of the film. The plot twistS WILL-BLOW-YOUR-MIND. Especially the final one. They are just crazy enough to make you say "HOLY SHIT" and just simple enough to follow and believe.

"Old Boy" is a korean action / mystery movie that's just come out on DVD, and it has already recieved a boatload of critical acclaim. Well deserved I might add.

Go check it out!


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 26, 2005)

it's not really that new.
it's been out for about 2 years.  Park Chan-Wook (the director of "Old Boy") has a new movie called "Sympathy for Lady Vengeance".  In fact, "Old Boy" is the 2nd in his revenge film trilogy.  the trilogy consists of "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance", "Old Boy" and the new "Sympathy for Lady Vengeance".

only other Park Chan-Wook film i've seen "JSA: Joint Security Area" and that movie was awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2005)

Old or not, I've never heard of it, though the title is familiar... Anyway, I'll definitly check this one out, along with the other movie in the trilogy.

Sounds good anyway, mind blowing plot twists are always good business.


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive always wanted to see this movie ever since i heard it on AOTS!! lol. Plus its a korean movie. I also heard that the ending is like crazy good different? Whatever it is its on my must-see list =]


----------



## kapsi (Sep 26, 2005)

Well the hammer scene is something so far unseen in cinema. The ending was unexpected too, yeah.


----------



## OniZabuza (Sep 26, 2005)

the hammer scene was way cool. whats AOTS?


----------



## Nodoordonotthereisnotry (Sep 26, 2005)

Well people, Old Boy is an old movie but yeah..it's that good.


----------



## OniZabuza (Sep 27, 2005)

lolol RAIN ON MY DAMN PARADE WHY DONT YA!

Its new... you know how I kno? I found it in the NEW Releases section, k?

It would be in OLD Releases if it was old, which it's obviously not.

Ok, just because you people "pay attention to release dates" doesn't mean you rule the world, k?

My milk said it expired last week. But I found it today. So its NEW. Damnit.


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 27, 2005)

Saw this movie last year and it was kinda good, especially when the truth comes out ...


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 27, 2005)

skip the american dvd release.  i heard they did one of those PAL to NTSC conversions.  so it's sped up a bit.  if you want a quality release on DVD, get it from Korea or even Hong Kong.

i also heard that "Old Boy" is based on a Japanese manga.  anybody able to grab their hands on the manga?  i'm curious to see how it looks like.


----------



## OniZabuza (Sep 27, 2005)

I've been looking for it too. And it's not noticably sped up in anyway, the American DVD is just rockin.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 27, 2005)

it's sped up, it's confirmed already.  
u should take a look at www.dvdtalk.com's forums.  enough people mention it.


----------



## OniZabuza (Sep 28, 2005)

well, not to be a dick, but if you actually read what the people said on that forum it IS not sped up, tho originally they suspected it would be:


WWPI Radio
"I found it in Tower Records in the Philadelphia area. To answer Jago's question the dvd is not a PAL->NTSC port, and the film is a full 120 minutes."

So go watch it!


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 29, 2005)

wuken from kfccinema and asiandvdguide.com can confirm if it is a PAL -> NTSC.  hell.....he's done enough DVD comparisons with "Hero".  real keen eye with dvd's, he has.  have you seen movies who suffer the NTSC -> PAL conversions?  everyone sounds like they're on helium.  (had a friend give me a copy of Star Wars: Phantom Menace in PAL and everything sounds wack as hell)

i've already seen it.  got the hong kong disc a while ago.
if you watched the documentaries, you should take note.  actor Choi Min-Shik was really eating live octopus.  you see him giggling over and over again during the bloopers.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 3, 2005)

I. MUST. SEE. IT. :amazed


and the story sounds pretty interestin too


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Nov 4, 2005)

Hellz yus, Old Boy was a total mind frag O.o .

Ended up being alot better than I thought it would be ^_^ . Korean cinema kicks some serious ass.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 4, 2005)

Best Korean movie i have ever seen, and trust me, i have seen a lot.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Nov 6, 2005)

i was going to watch it but the copy i had, had like the worst subs ever. i could not understand what the heck was happening so yeah next time i find better quality subs.


----------



## OniZabuza (Nov 8, 2005)

haha man that would suck. the beginning can be confusing even with good ones


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 8, 2005)

mary no jutsu said:
			
		

> i was going to watch it but the copy i had, had like the worst subs ever. i could not understand what the heck was happening so yeah next time i find better quality subs.




You should buy it, is worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2005)

I have this movie coming in through Netflix soon, it better not dissapoint, or someone is going to lose their testicles and/or breasts.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 10, 2005)

lol, trust me, you will love it.

Just wait until the last part of the movie, its.... shocking!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2005)

Just watched the movie, it was pretty awesome.

The ending wasn't as shocking as lead to believe though, I had it figured out around the time they revealed why he was in that room for 15 years... great movie though.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 11, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Just watched the movie, it was pretty awesome.
> 
> The ending wasn't as shocking as lead to believe though, I had it figured out around the time they revealed why he was in that room for 15 years... great movie though.




See, we told you its was great.

At first you speculate but you are still not so sure until the end.

But the most shocking part not was the secret, but the decision he makes at the end.


Which makes you wonder who really die, the monster in him or the human.


----------



## OniZabuza (Nov 12, 2005)

the plot twist smacked me in the face. i didn't see it coming at all... althought i admit, my gf and my roommate did


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 12, 2005)

lol

It sucks to be the last one to find out.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't know, not seeing it coming has its own merit for the surprise. I think the cinematography and narrative are well done enough not to make you too bothered even if you do figure it out early on.

It's good to see a number of fans here to for a excellent quality foreign film.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow I was thinking of seeing Old Boy... I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## EXhack (May 29, 2006)

*Oldboy*

This is by far the most f'd up movie I have ever read. The main charcter Oh-Dae-Su, is held in captivity for 15 years. When he gets out he sets out on a quest to find out why he was put there and meets a young sushi chef, Mido, and [...]. they end up falling for each other. Meanwhile the rich gentleman who imprisoned him wants hime to play a most dangerous game and threatens to kill Mido and it turns out that Mido is:
*Spoiler*: _UBER SPOILER DO NOT READ, IF YOU DO ITS NOT MY FAULT!!!_ 



His daughter and that he was put in jail by this man because the rich man had sex with his sister and Oh-Dae-Su spread the rumour, inoffensively. She killed herself. And the rich man spends his entire life on ruining Oh's.


----------



## Dopefish (May 30, 2006)

"Oldboy" is a rare gem in cinema. Not too many films are made like this. It is a bit over-rated, but a great film none-the-less.

Anyone who has not seen it, should check it out.


----------



## Uchiha Madara > Kyuubi (Jun 2, 2006)

I love this movie.

Has anyone seen the new movie by the old boy director?

Sympathy for Mr. Vengance?


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 2, 2006)

This is one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2006)

How many threads on Oldboy do we really need?

Anyhow, yeah it's a great movie, a little strange, but great.


----------



## Dopefish (Jun 3, 2006)

Uchiha Madara > Kyuubi said:
			
		

> I love this movie.
> 
> Has anyone seen the new movie by the old boy director?
> 
> Sympathy for Mr. Vengance?


Actually, "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance" was made before "Oldboy". "Oldboy" is part of a trilogy the director calls his "Vengeance Trilogy". It has "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance", then "Oldboy" and then "Sympathy for Lady Vengeance".

I am one of the few that thinks "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance" is a better film, whereas "Oldboy" is just more entertaining.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2006)

Mr. Vengeance was too stylistic, and whacked out for my tastes. Don't get me wrong, it was an awesome movie, but I enjoyed Oldboy more. Therefore, it's the better movie, in my books.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 11, 2006)

I've personally seen the films but you need to expand on your thread a bit. We're trying to encourage people to give a bit more content themselves when starting threads.

Just telling people they should see it isn't as good as including _why_ they should see it.


----------



## EXhack (Sep 11, 2006)

I already posted this one, and no one visited... great movie though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't see Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance.

But Ichi is a good (and sick, weird and awesome) film while Oldboy is the best film in last three or four years easily.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2006)

If you didn't know there was a thread on this already, you're not cool.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah, I guess so.
I didn't feel like digging around to find it honestly.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 11, 2006)

^
u pha1l @ l1f3 roflz

giff g0lD plzzz, n33d epixx


			
				Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> I didn't see Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance.


whats that shizzle? Answers, I demand answers!


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 11, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> ^
> u pha1l @ l1f3 roflz


I fail to understand why I 'fail'.

and here:


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 11, 2006)

I had heard many great things for this movie and after a few months I finally watched it.  It did live up to its standards that I had for it.

If you want to be a movie watcher and watch some good movies than Oldboy is a must. This isn't a movie that everyone will like, but those who do sit through and see it will experience watching a great film.  Its a bit violent and their are a few sex scenes in it.  The violence is not extreme or anything but its amazing seeing Oh-daesu, the main character, take down bad guys with his hammer.

Oh-daesu isn't the only person in Oldboy who is getting their share of vengance.  The movie portrays the golden rule of 'Do unto others as they do unto you'.  

Oldboy is a tradegy since there are some few funny moments followed by depressing and saddening parts.  Oldboy mix arounds with your mind, since you might think one thing will happen but it might go the opposite way.  The main villian is diffferent than before he has the ability to make his heart stop at anytime he wants when Oh-daesu finds the truth.

The bad parts of this movie is that sometimes the movie just drags along.  Oh-daesu might go find a clue to help hm out and than he'll do something unrealted to the plot at all.  Though, not all the off-topic parts are bad most of them are symbolic.  Oh-daesu used to eat wontons in his prison, he went all over town eating there wontons even when was full.  And a forewarning that the villians revenge revealed at the end of the movie might gross you out but thats what it was meant to do if you piece up the clues.

_- From the Movie Review Thread._

As you can see, I loved it.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 11, 2006)

I've seen it and quite liked it.

It's friggin twisted though. Very twisted. Everything is NOT what it seems.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 11, 2006)

did anyone watch the third installment? sympathy for lady vengeance. it was also a fun watch. 

here's a funny tid bit. my recent ex is korean, and her father is a pastor. so, i buy all of my korean dvds via internet, and Old Boy comes in. My ex tells me it's a good movie, but she can't remember that well. So i bring it over so we all can watch. WELL!!!! for those of you who have watched it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



me and the ex are sitting in front, while pastor dad and mom are sitting behind us, and what scene is the best, especially for the whole family........when mr man and his not known then daughter are having sex like a bunch of rabbits


 wow.....talk about the most uncomfortable, i've EVER been in my life >.>

but yeah, old boy is a fun movie  as well as a lot of korean movies       tae han min gook!


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 12, 2006)

Old Boy was great.
I was recommended it by someone on these forums, and I definately dont regret watching it.

-Obi


----------



## sook (Sep 15, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:
			
		

> but yeah, old boy is a fun movie  as well as a lot of korean movies       tae han min gook!



even as a korean, i hate most korean films... the acting and music are so unbearably cheesy. but chan-wook is an exception. i want to see his new film, "i'm a cyborg but that's okay." best title ever. 

also, did anyone read the original manga that "old boy" was based on? its title is "monster" i think.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 23, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> I fail to understand why I 'fail'.


because i say so 
*spits on the ground and acts all macho* luff ya <3
anyways yeh interestin movies, liked it a loooot


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 23, 2006)

Old Boy is one of the cooler and more intresting revenge movies that I've seen. The plot-twist at the end was pure gold and worth watching the movie. It was very violent film.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 23, 2006)

yeah, it was awesome, but we shouldn't forget the original thread.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 23, 2006)

^ Search turned up nothing for me.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 23, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^ Search turned up nothing for me.


Changed it to Wiki, since Imd sucks.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 23, 2006)

Scared the Hell out of Me. >.>


----------



## Jotun (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, never heard of this movie or the Sympathy one XD

I've seen Ichi, so I guess I'll dl these asap


----------

